# LOOK 586 vs. 585 ???



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone switch to a 586 after being on a 585 Origin? If so, is there any benefit between the two frames? It does not appear that the 586 has become as "accepted" as the 585??


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

uscsig51 said:


> It does not appear that the 586 has become as "accepted" as the 585??


It seems that throughout their history the non-lugged models were not the big sellers. Botero rode a KG386 when he was with Kelme, but most of the sponsered pros rode the lugged models. The 586 price point competes with a 595 and for a lot less you can get a great all around frameset in the 585. 

The 585 will go down as another classic like the KG171.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> It does not appear that the 586 has become as "accepted" as the 585??


I don't think the 586 was supposed to "compete" with the 585. I think that it was meant as an alternative to the 595, in that it was supposed to be a little smoother and lighter...?


----------

